
David and Gooliath: How a Philly Startup took on Google and lived to tell about it. - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.phillypreneurs.com/2009/02/david_vs_gooliath/
======
dsims
I wanted to check out tapinko.com, but they block Chrome browsers. Is that
what they meant by taking on Google?

~~~
coglethorpe
It worked from me in Chrome.

~~~
dsims
Nice. Maybe they saw my comment?

------
Maro
Using Opera I can't access the site:

"In order to maximize your experience at TapInko, please upgrade your browser
to Firefox 3 or Internet Explorer 7, Safari 3, or Chrome. If you have any
questions, please email us at feedback@tapinko.com."

I haven't seen a message like this for years. F A I L.

 _I'd rather see a broken layout then being sent away._

------
vaksel
the title isn't really correct, they didn't take on Google, they just sat on
the sidelines while Google tried and failed.

Tapinko didn't really succeed yet, they just hope to win where Google failed.

~~~
keltecp11
'they just sat on the sidelines'... is kind of not really correct either
though... but if you want to keep the sports theme going, TapInko seemed to be
playing for another team.

------
nilio
I think they'll have the multi browser issues situated soon... at least I
hope. I'm guessing within 1-2 months at most.

------
jvalentine
Good luck TapInko!

------
nilio
They have a good system and strong potential.

------
rickmccormick
Looks like Chrome is working now.

------
DannoHung
Too bad they're creating a service for a declining industry :\

~~~
keltecp11
Declining yes... Billions of dollars still? yes. Potential to possibly help an
entire industry? absolutely.

